# receive multiple files via bluetooth



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

my 6600 is unable to send multiple files to vista i have to select the 'receive file' option from the bluetooth option and then it sends only 1 file i hav to do this for every file ...

PS: machine is authorised on the cell fone bluetooth prefs


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

You cannot send multiple files using bluetooth. You have to send them one by one.

Install Bluesolael or some Mobile Manager for your 6600 in Vista. then connect via bluetooth & explore the file system. from there u can copy paste


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

ya thats what im doing on the desktop .. was wondering if i missed some settings option ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

& for gods sake, buy a new phonem 6600 is so last century


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> & for gods sake, buy a new phonem 6600 is so last century


 waiting for something that will last the next century


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

knowin ur tendency 2 start arguing @ d drop of a hat,*gx_saurav*, i'm going 2 say 1 thin and it is going 2 b my last on dis issue, u may have d last word on dis [sumthin u so hell bent on havin], by postin an appropriate retort after this.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> & for gods sake, buy a new phonem 6600 is so last century


wud changin 1s handset make 1 more reachable dan 1 already is?


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

well he and me arent refering to the basic use of a cellfone of making and receiving calls ... we tend to use the cell fone for a whole lot of other things and make sure it receives and makes calls more efficiently


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> knowin ur tendency 2 start arguing @ d drop of a hat,*gx_saurav*, i'm going 2 say 1 thin and it is going 2 b my last on dis issue, u may have d last word on dis [sumthin u so hell bent on havin], by postin an appropriate retort after this.
> wud changin 1s handset make 1 more reachable dan 1 already is?



What? What r u trying to say in this post? A phone that I use is everthing for me. I use it to the max. My phone does everything I want & I do most of the things using that. Its my camera, my mp3 player, my IM client on the go, my Mail checker on the go, my article reader on the go, my alarm clock, my reminder, my appointment & schedular, my Burger ordaring device , flirting device, my communicaton device....everything I need.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

UnCrippling Bluetooth in Vista




Source: *www.dev-hack.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1297
Credits: *Vexamus* (Site Admin) @ dev-hack.com


```
[B]Introduction[/B]

  The Microsoft Bluetooth stack has been stripped of all profiles except OBEX file transfers and Mouse and Keyboard HID profiles. No stereo audio, no hands-free, no pda syncing, nothing. Why? No idea, there is no official word on the issue though there has been speculation in the community that perhaps Microsoft is trying to hold tight to increasing stability by decreasing functionality. This is ok for most folks. Just not the rest of us who are constantly wireless and in need of information, syncing, audio, phone calls, what have you.
 This guide is an in-depth tutorial on getting complete and enhanced Bluetooth functionality in all version of Windows Vista both 32bit and 64bit editions.
 [B]Method[/B]

 We have broken this installation into a number of steps listed below.
 [LIST]
[*]Download installation packages
[*]Determine which Bluetooth device you have
[*]Preparing the new installation
[*]Removing old drivers completely
[*]Disabling Microsoft Bluetooth stack completely
[*]Installing WIDCOMM drivers
[*]Patching your WIDCOMM installation
[*]Installing your device
[*]Enjoying unrestricted Bluetooth functionality[/LIST] [B]Step 1 -=- Download Installation Packages[/B]

 First thing to do is get all of the tools you're going to need to be able to do this. This includes the WIDCOMM drivers appropriate to your system, and the patcher program.


NOTE: If you know of WIDCOMM already you may be asking, "Well why aren't we going to use the latest version of the driver?" That's a good question and with it comes a good answer. After version 5.1.0.1100 the driver stops supporting 3rd party chipsets, that means that you all with your CSR chipsets would be very frustrated after having completed this guide. In addition, the patcher utility isn't of the latest version however is much easier to use and has been extensively tested and confirmed to function properly with this version of WIDCOMM drivers.
 [B]Step 2 -=- Determining Which Bluetooth Device You Have[/B]

 Once you have downloaded and extracted the drivers, it's time to minimize your folder and head into your device manager to determine exactly what hardware you have installed. Make sure you have your Bluetooth adapter inserted in your computer(working or not).
 [LIST=1]
[*]Right click "Computer" on your desktop, and then select Properties
[*]On the top left click Device Manager.
[*]Expand your Bluetooth tree to see your Bluetooth radio(if installed) or look at Other Devices to see if it appears there(if not installed).
[*]Double click your Bluetooth radio device(The name may vary depending upon manufacturer and model).  Then click the Details tab.
[*]Click the drop down box and select Device ID[/LIST] Now with that window open go back into the extracted drivers folder. We need to check and see if the installer already supports your device.
 [LIST=1]
[*]In the root folder go into the appropriate folder for your system.  i.e. If you're in 32 bit Vista, enter Win32.  For 64 bit, enter Win64.
[*]Open up btwusb.inf in notepad (should already be the default viewer so you can just double click it.)
[*] Now look at your hardware ID in the device manager it should be formatted like this:
 USB\VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX where "XXXX" is a 4 digit hexadecimal number(There may be revision information after the basic Hardware ID's such as: USB\VID_413C&PID_8126&REV_0100).
[*]Quickly copy or memorize the 4 digit number after VID.
[*]In notepad hit Ctrl+F to open the find dialog.  Enter your VID as VID_XXXX where the XXXX is your four digit number specific to your device.  Hit Enter.
[*]If your device is found, then look again and confirm that your VID and PID numbers match exactly then and only then may you skip to Step 4 -=- Removing Old Drivers Completely
[*]If you did not find your VID and PID then please continue on to Step 3 -=- Preparing the New Installation.[/LIST] [B]Step 3 -=- Preparing the New Installation[/B]

 Since your device wasn't specifically included in the installer script that doesn't necessarily mean that the drivers aren't compatible. There's a very good chance that they are and should work fine (since most Bluetooth devices are created alike and their functionality is determined by the profiles they support). In this step we need to modify the installer script to include your specific device. You should already have btwusb.inf opened up for your specific platform. Add the following lines
 [LIST=1]
[*] Under [ControlFlags] section add
[LIST=1]
[*]ExcludeFromSelect=USB\VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX (change the XXXX with the numbers from your device)[/LIST] 
[*] This varies for different versions of windows.
[LIST=1]
[*] 32bit windows:
[LIST=1]
[*] Under [WIDCOMM.NTx86.5.1] add
[LIST=1]
[*]%****.DeviceDesc%=BTWUSB, USB\VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX ; My BT USB Dongle Where "****" is a string or single word that's all caps and would be the name of your hardware vendor.  EXAMPLE: %DellFangorn.DeviceDesc%=BRSMARTUSB,  USB\VID_413C&PID_8126[/LIST] [/LIST] 
[*] 64bit Windows:
[LIST=1]
[*] Under [WIDCOMM.NTamd64] add
[LIST=1]
[*]%****.DeviceDesc%=BTWUSB, USB\VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX ; My BT USB Dongle Where "****" is a string or single word that's all caps and would be the name of your hardware vendor.  EXAMPLE: %DellFangorn.DeviceDesc%=BRSMARTUSB,  USB\VID_413C&PID_8126[/LIST] [/LIST] [/LIST] 
[*]Save and Close the file.[/LIST] [B]Step 4 -=- Removing Old Drivers Completely[/B]

 What we're going to do here here is effectively remove the installer script files from Windows' view. So now when the device is found it won't be able to find a driver. And you should select "Don't ask Again" when prompted to search for new drivers for your device after you uninstall it.
 Now, if you still have your device manager window open and you already have the Windows or manufacturer driver installed, please uninstall ANYTHING Bluetooth related. (HINT: If you remove the Bluetooth Radio device first, it will take everything else with it.) You can uninstall devices simply by Right clicking them and selecting Uninstall.
 [B]Step 5 -=- Disabling Microsoft Bluetooth Stack Completely[/B]

 Now that the installation is prepared we have to make sure that Microsoft's automatic and crippled Bluetooth driver doesn't just jump in the way and automatically install itself when you're trying to install the new driver. We have to disable Microsoft's installer script for Bluetooth devices.
 [LIST=1]
[*]Navigate to C:\Windows\inf\
[*]Rename bth.inf to bth.inf.old;
[*] Rename bth.pnf to bth.pnf.old
[/LIST] Once everything is uninstalled, close all files and dialogs and restart your machine.
 NOTE: This is important! If you are running Windows Vista x64, you absolutely HAVE to press F8 on boot. Right after your BIOS post, pound F8 until you're presented with a menu. You MUST select "Disable Driver Signing Enforcment" or you will not be able to install this driver. As of yet, there is no other way to disable this other than attaching a debugger to the kernel which isn't practical.

 [B]Step 6 -=- Installing WIDCOMM Drivers[/B]

 And now is the time you've all been waiting for. Time to run the installer for the WIDCOMM Drivers.(Please see the bright red note above if you're running Windows Vista x64). Make sure your Bluetooth Device is unplugged from your machine.
 [LIST=1]
[*]Browse to where you have the drivers unpacked.
[*]Browse directly into your platform folder(i.e. Win32 or Win64)
[*]Do not run Setup.exe
instead run Inst.exe.
[*]Go through the installer, when it comes up and says that no Bluetooth device detected, click CANCEL to continue the installation without installing a device first. It will always say this even if your device is internal or still connected.
[*]Windows will ***** at you for not installing signed drivers about 11 times so go ahead and make sure you're clicking away at "Install Anyway"
[*] The WIDCOMM drivers will install the following virtual devices and profiles:
[LIST=1]
[*]Bluetooth Communications ports(COM 4 and 5)
[*]Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
[*]Bluetooth Virtual HID Mouse
[*]Bluetooth Virtual HID Keyboard
[*]Hands-Free Audio
[*]Stereo Audio(also known in xp as High Quality Bluetooth Audio or A2DP)[/LIST] 
[*]Once Vista is done installing the various devices then click Finish in the installer to close it.[/LIST] You'll now notice You'll have the Bluetooth icon down in the task bar which should be red and a My Bluetooth Places icon on your desktop. Do not click either of them yet. We're almost done.
 [B]Step 7 -=- Patching Your WIDCOMM Installation[/B]

 Before we restart, you should make sure you have available the WIDCOMM patcher that you downloaded and optionally this guide in PDF form that you can download from Dev-Hack.Com.
 The next portion is very simple.
 [LIST=1]
[*]Restart your machine in safe-mode by mashing F8 right after the bios post and selecting Safe Mode with Networking.
[*]Once in safe mode, browse to where you have downloaded and extracted the patcher.
[*]Run the patcher by double clicking the executable.
[*]This is where it gets slightly tricky. In the drop down box, you have to find your Bluetooth device. If you added your device to the installer script for the drivers, then you should already be able to recognize it. Look for the beginning of the device description. Once you're sure you've found your device, select it and click save.
[*]Restart your machine.(x64 users, remember you have to disable Driver Signing Enforcement at EVERY boot, sorry)[/LIST] [B]Step 8 -=- Installing Your Device[/B]

 Once you're back into windows, do the following.
 [LIST=1]
[*]Plug your Bluetooth adapter in(if it is external)
[*]If your adapter is internal, then open up the Device Manager and click Action&gt;Scan for Hardware Changes to initiate the installation process.
[*]When it asks you to search for drivers, select to Browse for the location yourself.
[*]Browse to the following: C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\bin
[*]Then click ok and the installer will find the drivers assuming you correctly edited the installer script.
[*]Once the device is installed(if successful) You're ready to rock.[/LIST] [B]Step 9 -=- Enjoying Your Bluetooth Experience[/B]

 Once everything is installed and patched you should be able to right click the Bluetooth icon down in the task bar, select Begin Using Bluetooth. With any luck, you'll start the Bluetooth Wizard and be able to choose which profiles your computer will provide to devices. If you get a license error, then something went wrong with the patching or you didn't choose the right device in the patcher. If you get a device not found, then I recommend completely uninstalling the device and starting from Step 6.

     Should you need to Uninstall and return to your default driver(no idea why you'd want to.) then you need to open up Device Manager then, through the control panel, remove the WIDCOMM Drivers(Add/Remove Programs). The drivers will prompt you to remove your device. You can do that or just right click your Bluetooth radio in the Device Manager and click Uninstall, the driver uninstallation will resume automatically.
```


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

please tweak the regiistry please


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> please tweak the regiistry please


wat registry tweak wud dat b?

@free radical

_apna jagah book karke rakh diya tune, rent pe dega kya?

dat d00d isn't even online
_


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

he says he is coming up with a tut and the only way to send multiple files in this case wud be a result of a reg tweak  i guess


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

btw, i use a 6600 too. It is customized like hell with my own scripts and display and is a class apart than the convention. What good is a device you can't customize eh?

Also use Total Commander with virtual serial port file system plugin and TCs60fs on the phone (requires python). A simpler approach with be to use the standard Nokia mRouter with the symbian file system plugin in TC.
With such a config, you can copy the entire drive of the phone at one go, plus the power of TC for every file manipulation you intend to do. You have read and write access on the phone over bluetooth (except the ROM and system files in use of course). Guess thats it.


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

u might wan 2 check out this *Script For Phones running on Symbian platform*


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> _apna jagah book karke rakh diya tune, rent pe dega kya?
> 
> dat d00d isn't even online
> _


@slugger
Use some emoticons d00d  so i know your intention. The way you wrote, it appears very arrogant. _free me time barbaad kiyaa tere liye._
Guess its good you can't tell whether i am online



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> u might wan 2 check out this *Script For Phones running on Symbian platform*



Bluetooth operations are documented in the python manual. It will be simpler to write a script in python if you want it for a specific purpose like syncing.


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 9, 2007)

In XP, I could send multiple files one after the other from my old 6600 - After entering the gallery list of photos, I go to options->Mark all and then options->Send via bluetooth... If I remember correctly, that would take care of the job... Can you do something similar in your case?

Arun


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Aug 9, 2007)

^ ROFL. You can use any file manager on your phone for that. Use the pencil key to mark your files. Fexplorer does the job much better than Gallery. btw, for some reasons, the 6600 bluetooth radio has faster data transfer speed than 6630,6680. Probably due to the file system's handling.


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> In XP, I could send multiple files one after the other from my old 6600 - After entering the gallery list of photos, I go to options->Mark all and then options->Send via bluetooth... If I remember correctly, that would take care of the job... Can you do something similar in your case?
> 
> Arun


 nit in vista in vista if i want to send something to my pc i have to select the option of 'receive a file' from the pc's bluetooth menu and then it will accept the file 

@freeradical what scripts are u using maybe u can enable t give my 6600 some new life its kinda been dull for a long time


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 24, 2008)

Can the mod or the poster please modify the post so that it can be easily read?


----------

